# help finding a symphony



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi, i need help finding a symphony, i got a cd ages ago, "critics choice" it had the 40th by mozart haydn two of beethoven the 8 and the 5 berlioz 5th movement of the fantastic symphony schubert mendelssohn in one cd there wre two cd's, and im missing one symphony and i cant remember who was the composers, i think somethoink like franck or frankl could you help me?????
i remember it sounded like late romaticism, and i dont think is the symphony in d minor by franck, any other ideas anyone has the same CD??
thanks a lot


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, a wild guess here. Could it have been the Symphony on a French Mountain Song by d'Indy?


----------

